# birth off HARRY 03/09/08 3lb 13 oz **update HARRY IS NOW 5 MONTHS AND 10LB 4OZ :hug



## hotsexymum

:hugs:well where do i start ....

on monday the 1st sep i went for cheek up and a scan as baby was not growing , so i was in the sacn room for 1hr and buy thyis time i thought some thing was wrong .

so i waited to see consaultant and he said he needs me in today assoon as possible as my pleasenter had stoped working and they where going to induce me tonight , so i went home and told my other half and went to asda and iceland so they had food in while i was in hospilal.

1sep

we get to hospital at 5pm and first perressie is insurted and pains are starting and very stong and i try to bring it on more buy walking round and tell my other half think he will be back up later so send him home to rest i get one hour sleep and pains are still comeing but only dilated 2cm 

2ed sep 

second pessrie insurted and pains are very stong mange to get few hours sleep due to being wore out and put on labour ward and had pethidine other half said i looked drunk was there for a few hours then sent back down to ward .

3rd sep

up on labour ward and they break my waters and i am still only 3 cm dilated am not happy at this point ,when they broke my waters my pains stops and they give me drip to start labour up again , the pains come fast and strong they talk about baby not moveing much .

3pm very storng labour now only 3 cm dilated still 

same at 4 and 5 and 6 no change am not happy but dont want a c section doctor wants to give me one and i beg them to give me a few more hours and they accetep as baby is ok but not moveing much . more phtidine and lots off gas and air .


7.30 if baby is not out by 8 pm tonight i will be up for c section but to our surprice little harry is on his way am 10 cm now and midwife tells me to start pushing ,could not fell the erge to push as baby was small so they see the head at last am getting some where and before i new it baby harry was hear at 19 50 just got out off c secetion 3 days and 2 perssies and a drip baby harry come out at last , i was so tired then shocked as he was only 3lb 13oz but harry was worth every bit


harry is not well now and not feeding been to doctors today and may have to call out tonight he seems very week at the mo :hissy:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:
update 
hi all just to let you no that baby harry is coming on slowley he is still not well and thenk you all for your messages he is just fitting in to his premature cloths now lol , he is so good



*********************************************************

Good News Update Harry Is Now 5lb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GOOD NEWS UPDATE HARRY IS NOW 5LB HE WILL BE 6 WEEKS OLD WENDAY AND HAS BEEN DISCARGED FROM MIDWIFE MY LITTLE MAN IS GETTING BIGGER STILL HAVEING BATH IN WASH UP BOWEL AS BABY BATH TO BIG FOR HIM.:hugs::happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
16 /10/08 HARRY IS NOW 6 WEEKS OLD AND IS 5LB 13OZ 
:hugs:
******************************************************

update 24/10/08

HARRY IS NOW 24 /10/O8 6LB 4 OZ AT 7WEEKS +2 DAYS:hugs:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:*************************************


update on harry 31st/10/08 harry is now 2 months and 6lb 8oz :hugs:



:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
update 12/11/08 

harry is 6lb 15oz at 10 weeks today my little man is getting big:happydance:



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
AT 3MONTHS OLD 
UPDATE 11 DECEMBER 2008 HARRY IS 8LB 2OZ :hugs::hugs::happydance:



up date :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


HARRY IS NOW 5 MONTHS AND 10LB 4OZ :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







ALIM0506 (Large).JPG
File size: 97.1 KB
Views: 395









ALIM0515 (Large).JPG
File size: 96.3 KB
Views: 320









ALIM0505 (Large).JPG
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 415









ALIM0509 (Large).JPG
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 290









ALIM0533 (Large).JPG
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 192


----------



## Serene123

Wow a tiny one! He is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Well done!! he is gorgeous!


----------



## x-amy-x

aww hes so tiny, how cute! congrats xx


----------



## reallytinyamy

Wow what a couple of days you had!
 
Hes gorgeous well done


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!!


----------



## emma_27

Awww his so sweet congratulations :)


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## nessajane

Congrats, hes so cute :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww he is so tiny! Well done x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeos


----------



## sam's mum

He is gorgeous! And what a couple of days you had in the hospital! Congratulations :D x


----------



## carries

Congrats hun!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

So cute :D Congrats x


----------



## mumy2princess

awww he's so tiny
congrats hun he's gorgeous xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh congrats


----------



## lynz

Congrats Hun


----------



## ryder

congrats!!


----------



## PeanutBean

He's tiny! So adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## mummykay

congratulations!


----------



## xJG30

Congrats, he's arrived on my birthday :D


----------



## Mira

what an adorable little bundle of joy he is! Sorry about the whole labor experience tho!


----------



## clairebear

so cute so tiny wel done hun xx


----------



## cuddles314

Congrats hun! He's lovely! 
xx


----------



## hotsexymum

GemLou said:


> Congrats, he's arrived on my birthday :D

thats nice :hugs: thanks every one :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww, he is beautiful! Congrats


----------



## ladymilly

aww hes gorgeous hun. congratulations :hug:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Awh congratulations. He's so tiny - what a cutie!


----------



## itzybitzy

aww he is so tiny :) congrats


----------



## Blob

Awww he's so gorgeous congratulations!!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## hellotasha

hes lovely, congrats hunny xxx


----------



## Becki77

Congrats Mandy! Pleased Harry is healthy x


----------



## Miss Duke

Hope his feeding improves soon hon. Let us know how he is xxxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats hun, he's beautiful !! :D I hope he's doing ok now :hug:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats... :)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

hotsexymum said:


> harry is not well now and not feeding been to doctors today and may have to call out tonight he seems very week at the mo :hissy:

:hugs: hope he gets better soon + starts feeding xxx


----------



## SalJay

Congrats on the birth of Harry!! Sorry to hear he's not well now sending lots of good wishes his way xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hope he gets better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## luckylady911

I hope everything goes well with him. He's beautiful.


----------



## alphatee

congrats & i hope everything goes well with him,,hes beautiful xx


----------



## VanWest

Congrats!! I hope he is doing better. :D


----------



## cheryl

Aww he is tiny, Congratultions hun, I hope he is doing better now.
Luv Cheryl xxxx


----------



## mommytashaX2

He's sooooo tiny! Congratulations! Beautiful baby! :hugs: I hope he gets better soon though..


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done hes gorgeous x


----------



## pinkmummy

He's tiny bless him. Hes gorgeous well done, hope he starts feeding soon :hug:


----------



## sunflowerbaby

He's soo tiny arh bless him!!!! Really hope he starts feeding soon !!! 
BIG congrats !He is beautiful well done !!!!

Traci xxxxx


----------



## Donna79x

Aww congrats hun... hope he is better soon xx


----------



## hotsexymum

update on tiny harry:happydance::hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats great news, I'm so pleased hes putting the weight on for you!!


----------



## hotsexymum

Good News Update Harry Is Now 5lb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GOOD NEWS UPDATE HARRY IS NOW 5LB HE WILL BE 6 WEEKS OLD WENDAY AND HAS BEEN DISCARGED FROM MIDWIFE MY LITTLE MAN IS GETTING BIGGER STILL HAVEING BATH IN WASH UP BOWEL AS BABY BATH TO BIG FOR HIM.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## hotsexymum

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
16 /10/08 HARRY IS NOW 6 WEEKS OLD AND IS 5LB 13OZ 
:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Glad your lil man is doing well, keep us all updated as things progress


----------



## Laura--x

congrats hes gorgeous x


----------



## hotsexymum

Jazzy said:


> Glad your lil man is doing well, keep us all updated as things progress

thanks i will can not belive that harry is 6weeks :hugs: he is just fitting into his prem stuff now lol my little man


----------



## hotsexymum

HARRY IS NOW 24 /10/O8 6LB 4 OZ AT 7WEEKS +2 DAYS 

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance: NEARLY IN NEW BORN STUFF NOW :hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

The little fatty!! :happydance::rofl:


----------



## hotsexymum

hotsexymum said:


> :hugs:well where do i start ....
> 
> on monday the 1st sep i went for cheek up and a scan as baby was not growing , so i was in the sacn room for 1hr and buy thyis time i thought some thing was wrong .
> 
> so i waited to see consaultant and he said he needs me in today assoon as possible as my pleasenter had stoped working and they where going to induce me tonight , so i went home and told my other half and went to asda and iceland so they had food in while i was in hospilal.
> 
> 1sep
> 
> we get to hospital at 5pm and first perressie is insurted and pains are starting and very stong and i try to bring it on more buy walking round and tell my other half think he will be back up later so send him home to rest i get one hour sleep and pains are still comeing but only dilated 2cm
> 
> 2ed sep
> 
> second pessrie insurted and pains are very stong mange to get few hours sleep due to being wore out and put on labour ward and had pethidine other half said i looked drunk was there for a few hours then sent back down to ward .
> 
> 3rd sep
> 
> up on labour ward and they break my waters and i am still only 3 cm dilated am not happy at this point ,when they broke my waters my pains stops and they give me drip to start labour up again , the pains come fast and strong they talk about baby not moveing much .
> 
> 3pm very storng labour now only 3 cm dilated still
> 
> same at 4 and 5 and 6 no change am not happy but dont want a c section doctor wants to give me one and i beg them to give me a few more hours and they accetep as baby is ok but not moveing much . more phtidine and lots off gas and air .
> 
> 
> 7.30 if baby is not out by 8 pm tonight i will be up for c section but to our surprice little harry is on his way am 10 cm now and midwife tells me to start pushing ,could not fell the erge to push as baby was small so they see the head at last am getting some where and before i new it baby harry was hear at 19 50 just got out off c secetion 3 days and 2 perssies and a drip baby harry come out at last , i was so tired then shocked as he was only 3lb 13oz but harry was worth every bit
> 
> 
> harry is not well now and not feeding been to doctors today and may have to call out tonight he seems very week at the mo :hissy:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:
> update
> hi all just to let you no that baby harry is coming on slowley he is still not well and thenk you all for your messages he is just fitting in to his premature cloths now lol , he is so good
> 
> 
> 
> *********************************************************
> 
> Good News Update Harry Is Now 5lb
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> GOOD NEWS UPDATE HARRY IS NOW 5LB HE WILL BE 6 WEEKS OLD WENDAY AND HAS BEEN DISCARGED FROM MIDWIFE MY LITTLE MAN IS GETTING BIGGER STILL HAVEING BATH IN WASH UP BOWEL AS BABY BATH TO BIG FOR HIM.:hugs::happydance:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 16 /10/08 HARRY IS NOW 6 WEEKS OLD AND IS 5LB 13OZ
> :hugs:
> ******************************************************
> 
> update 24/10/08
> 
> HARRY IS NOW 24 /10/O8 6LB 4 OZ AT 7WEEKS +2 DAYS:hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:*************************************
> 
> 
> update on harry 31st/10/08 harry is now 2 months and 6lb 8oz :hugs:

update on harry 31st/10/08 harry is now 2 months and 6lb 8oz


----------



## hotsexymum

:happydance::happydance:harry is 6lb 15oz at 10 weeks today my little man is getting big


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oh bless, 10 weeks and the size of a newborn lol!! So pleased he's still going the right way for you.


----------



## hotsexymum

6lilpigs said:


> Oh bless, 10 weeks and the size of a newborn lol!! So pleased he's still going the right way for you.

thanks hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sam's mum

So glad he's doing so well :wohoo: x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Little harry getting bigger! Congrats hun he's handsome xXx


----------



## claralouise

aww wow ive just read his story bless him, glad hes doing ok. kisses from me and a squezze lol


----------



## clairebear

well done harry x


----------



## Drazic<3

aww, what a gorgeous little fighter!
Im so pleased he is gaining weight, congratulations! :D


----------



## Miss Duke

yeah, keep it up harry!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

way to go Harry such a lil fighter so glad hes doin sooooo well xxx


----------



## hotsexymum

:happydance:UPDATE 
AT 3 MONTHS OLD HARRY is
...
.
.
.
.
.






11 DECEMBER 2008 HARRY IS 8LB 2OZ


----------



## hotsexymum

HARRY IS NOW 5 MONTHS AND 10LB 4OZ :hugs:


----------



## krissi

So pleased hun x


----------



## hotsexymum

Harry is now 11lb 9oz at 7 months


----------



## Jem

fab news x


----------

